# North west Pre "Alpina iTTalia" meet!! "Sunday 16th May"



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

> Thought we were having abit of a get togther before we head off on the 27th... just to finalise details ect...
> 
> so when we doing it???? Think it's gonna have to be later this week or early next week but what do you guys think?
> 
> I was thinking probably thursday.....but whats everyone else's view??? are we even going to have one???


Following on from the initial thread above.

Judging by the response we are aiming for this Sunday 16May.. which potentially allows us to get sorted with any issues arrising before we head down to italy... (i know some have had car issues, whilst others have been modding up)

so for abit of a change i'm proposing meeting up about 2:00ish at a new location...:-

"The Bull's Head
504 Manchester Road, Tyldesley Astley, Manchester, Lancashire M29 7BP"

thought this would be abit fairer for the likes of spen coming from manchester and i've not really seen any southport dwelling people coming along on the ITTalia trip... (so makes sense really)

Directions wise it's pretty easy.. it's just off the A580... (which we all know is a nice straight road from manchester to liverpool) Depending on how we feel may consider abit of a blast up towards rivington.. I've made the time 2:00 as some people may have evening commitments (after all it is sunday)

so who's in:-

1)tony_rigby_uk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I wont be able to make any meets cos im not back from the UAE till the 24th.
I am in the middle of doing the details of the meeting up point and run down details for others to join up on route for the Thursday, if nobody objects.
Will post up tonight or tommorrow on this and the trips post.
SteV6


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm going to Italia but not by TT, flying out in June.. Can't bloosdy wait to get away from this place!

The drive to Italy will be great though. Hope you all have a good time.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> I wont be able to make any meets cos im not back from the UAE till the 24th.
> I am in the middle of doing the details of the meeting up point and run down details for others to join up on route for the Thursday, if nobody objects.
> Will post up tonight or tommorrow on this and the trips post.
> SteV6


Oh excellent... saves a job... i'm assuming your route will plan for a maximum speed of the limit plus 10% meaning 77 on a motorway.... :roll: some of us have now gotta be on their best behaviour... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Here are the meeting points for the run down to the hotel in Folkstone from the North West area.
The route has been planned to take in 4 Shell Service stops on route to the final destination, all meeting/stopping points will be at Southside of the run down.
*Times shown are the leaving times *from the stopping/meeting points. If we are there early enough then the facilities of the services can and should be utilised. The timing has been calculated to try and keep away from M25 rush hour traffic, hopefully. Of course times are guides but nobody wants to be caught on the M25, it can be very bad at times.
If peeps can ensure they are ready to leave at 11am. So why not get there early and have brunch in the services to keep the energy up.

Thursday 27th May.
M6. Knutsford Services. J18 - J19. 11am LEAVING
M6. Keele Services. Shell. J15-J16. 11.30am
M6. Hilton Park Services. J10a - J11. 12noon
M42. Hopward Services.  Shell Junc 2. 12.40pm
M40. Beaconsfield Services. Shell Junc 2. 14.15pm
M20. Folkstone Services. Shell Junc 11. 16.30pm
Hotel 17.00pm

If ammendments need to be done and are reasonable requests, we will try to accomodate everyone. 
ps M6 toll route is speed monitored now and quite expensive.
ps M25 clockwise goes over the bridge and not through the tunnel, we are going anticlock.

Steve


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

What year are you leaving Steve if you plan to leave on Thursday 24th?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Tony

Well up for a meet, have been in Egypt for a week and know I have loads of pre-Italy stuff to do. Would be nice to get together for a natter

Matt


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

can we make it any day apart from thursday :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Ditto matey... Really need to sort out a mountain of stuff.. and still haven't got my licence back for the DVLA... (but it's ok as got one that's a older revision so i'm sure the forigen police won't know the difference... :? and for the UK i have the police peice of toilet paper. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yeah Syd we can make it any day really... i just thought wednesday is too close and friday is a day people usually do other things...

so how about the Monday (17th) ?????? and are we just making it the usual TT NW meeting Place????


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Oi ya fiddlers

Next week will be fine for me except Monday! cant change it 

how about this weekend sometime???

p.s well done Steve for the route plan!


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Oi ya fiddlers

Next week will be fine for me except Monday! cant change it 

how about this weekend sometime???

Gonna book my car in at Awesome for a few last bits then thats it except for the cleaning, fitting hoses, fitting splitter, wheels with new tyres stripping seats, lowering coilovers and losing weight on me belly, ill be ready 

Spen

p.s well done Steve for the route plan!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah weekend is do able for me...

what you thinking?? sat or sunday??


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Sunday is better

I finish work on Friday so im free after for two weeks yippee

Getting the oil pick-up done, gearbox oil change + xtra oil to combat the rattle in the clutch :lol:

Need some help or advice fitting hoses (or extra pair of hands  )

Ok il speak to you tomorrow about it

S


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Is this a meet where you plan on how to steal my de-baffled charge pipe in italy? :roll: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Sunday afternoon would be good for us as we are collecting Linda's car on Saturday


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ok sunday it is then !!!!!!!

so the usual place or do you guys fancy swomewhere different??


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Syd,

Whats Linda getting, a Mark 2 by any chance?

Cheers
Jon


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Sunday is cool for me!

lets meet somewhere with some shelter is poss, or the usual is ok with me.

Guys i have a 3bar grill and valance that need spraying gloss black, any idea where i can take them to get them done??

Spen


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

SpenTT said:


> Sunday is cool for me!
> 
> lets meet somewhere with some shelter is poss, or the usual is ok with me.
> 
> ...


pm Sickboy, he is into that sort of stuff.
SteV6


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

how about here?

Just off the A580??

http://www.bing.com/local/Details.a...e39244e6181a7df185be65a67&mkt=en-gb&FORM=LLSV

Nice place too


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Can't make this one as I am minding my friends dog this weekend as they are away and they wont be back to collect him till Sunday PM sometime. Can't bring him with me either. :?


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Tony

Sorry cannot make it but would appreciate some feedback

Regards
Ian (IWEM)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Just in case you miss it...

The Milton Keynes boys are having an evening meet on the Wed 2nd June. If any body fancies extending their stay away this could be a chance to see some old faces and new ones, incl Charlie, i think. Aah well, somethings one has to put up with.
I will be staying over at the Holiday Inn at the end of the road from the pub.

I think there are one or two of us already signed up for it. Here is the link..
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=173314
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

DEAR ALL

just had a quick chat with syd and then Mark...

it looks like we are going to do it again this sunday...  WHich will mean it's gorgeous with this weather !!!!!

the plan again is 2:00 at the same location as last week.. We'll have the trip itinary with us this time !!!! and make sure we go through and make sure everyone is ok with everything..

so who's in???

1) Tony_rigby_uk
2) mark_hogan
3) Bigsyd


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
V6ry upset cos i will miss it. Dont get back till Monday night.
SteV6


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Guys it looks like i won't be able to manage this one tomorrow...

Uni commitments have prohiberted me, it's gotta be done for tuesday and i wanna be leaving for italy in the knowledge it's ok... really gutted as the weather is GORGEOUS !!!!!! and the bull is great in this weather !!!!!


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Guys it looks like i won't be able to manage this one tomorrow...
> 
> Uni commitments have prohiberted me, it's gotta be done for tuesday and i wanna be leaving for italy in the knowledge it's ok... really gutted as the weather is GORGEOUS !!!!!! and the bull is great in this weather !!!!!


Hope you get it all done, Im sure an hour or so break wont do any harm :wink:

Im still up for this if everyone else is :?:

Mark.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mark_hogan said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Guys it looks like i won't be able to manage this one tomorrow...
> ...


I will be there Mark.


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Will see you there Les, With the Hose I promised you


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Well at least two of us turned up.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

is that picture to show how much mark needs your wheels les.. LOL


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> is that picture to show how much mark needs your wheels les.. LOL


Na its to show you didn't show up :lol:


----------

